# Julia Görges - Tennis gucken macht wieder Spaß (15x)



## lisaplenske (24 Apr. 2011)




----------



## Mittelhesse (24 Apr. 2011)

Klasse Bilder, vielen Dank.


----------



## dumbas (24 Apr. 2011)

vielen Dank


----------



## syd67 (24 Apr. 2011)

ja da macht tennis wieder spass bei mehreren huepfenden baellen auf dem court


----------



## Rambo (24 Apr. 2011)

Danke für die schöne Julia!
:thumbup:


----------



## astrosfan (25 Apr. 2011)

Klasse Sammlung :thx:


----------



## stepi (25 Apr. 2011)

Eine sehr sexy Tennisspielerin, hoffentlich bleibt Sie so kontinuierlich gut, so wie heut in Stuttgart, hat gewonnen und durfte mit einem Porsche heimfahren!  Dann sieht man Sie auch öfters. Vielen Dank für die Fotos, besonders die Bademoden-Fotos gefallen mir.


----------



## jeff-smart (25 Apr. 2011)

Damentennis kann ganz schön sein. Danke für die Bilder


----------



## Sarafin (25 Apr. 2011)

Endlich mal wieder ein Lichtblick im deutschen Tennis,sehr Sexi


----------



## molosch (25 Apr. 2011)

jepp, seh ich auch so :thumbup:


----------



## Hankau (25 Apr. 2011)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Punisher (25 Apr. 2011)

die ist wirklich hübsch


----------



## marcusw73 (25 Apr. 2011)

Danke und es stimmt. es ist ein sehr ästhetisch anspruchsvoller Sport.


----------



## Rolli (25 Apr. 2011)

:thx: dir für die nette Julia


----------



## fredclever (25 Apr. 2011)

Auch wenn Tennis *NICHT MEIN SPORT* ist, danke für die Schönheit


----------



## desert_fox (26 Apr. 2011)

wohoo, da stimmt ich zu ! vielen dank!


----------



## volkszorn88 (26 Apr. 2011)

Wirklich schöne Bilder einfach Süße Tennisspielerin


----------



## misterright76 (26 Apr. 2011)

Klasse Bilder, danke :thumbup:


----------



## Reingucker (26 Apr. 2011)

sehr lecker


----------



## frank63 (26 Apr. 2011)

Hübsch und erfolgreich. Hoffentlich startet sie eine große Karriere, das man noch
viel von ihr hören wird.


----------



## paauwe (27 Apr. 2011)

Sehr nett..Danke!!


----------



## 10hagen (27 Apr. 2011)

Stimmt!


----------



## Franky70 (6 Mai 2011)

Power, Erfolg und Schönheit ist eine unschlagbare Kombination.
Danke.


----------



## benii (6 Mai 2011)

Wow, die ist fast so hübsch wie Steffi Graf.  Scherz beiseite, sie ist ein absoluter Hottie!! Endlich eine Deutsche Tennisspielerin die alles hat, gutes Aussehen und Erfolg.


----------



## camel (7 Mai 2011)

Hoffentlich sehen wir Julia noch sehr oft! thx


----------



## 2010 lena (26 Mai 2011)

Da macht das zusehen echt wieder Spaß.

Und das tolle Trikot das sie immer trägt:thumbup:

Einfach was fürs Auge


----------



## teethmaker1 (27 Mai 2011)

Also geht doch,endlich wieder eine Deutsche als aufsteigender Tennisstar.


----------



## congo64 (27 Mai 2011)




----------



## ersatzfigur (27 Mai 2011)

Macht schon länger Spass...


----------



## Bennson (27 Mai 2011)

Hübsch hübsch....sagt mal da ist schon selten in dem sport ohne bh loszumachen....sind ja auch nicht gerade klein....


----------



## der lude (27 Mai 2011)

Da kann ich meinen Vorpostern nur Recht geben!

THX a LOT!


----------



## paulwert (28 Mai 2011)

Stimmt. Mehr von ihr und den anderen deutschen Tennismädls wär schön...


----------



## 2010 lena (28 Mai 2011)

In Paris ist sie im Einzel ausgeschieden Schade


----------



## Danielsan (30 Mai 2011)

Eine weitere süße deutsche Tennis-Hoffnung!!! Danke für die Bilder!!!


----------



## savvas (30 Mai 2011)

Spielt nicht nur gut Tennis, sieht aus noch super aus. Vielen Dank.


----------



## solo (31 Mai 2011)

tolle bilder von der schönen julia,danke


----------



## zolianita (1 Juni 2011)

sau sexy


----------



## solo (6 Juni 2011)

tolle bilder,danke


----------



## ervinistcoolqwertzuiopü (6 Juni 2011)

super


----------



## Mister Sunshine (10 Juni 2011)

*Tolle Bilder... Julia ist echt ne Hübsche :O*


----------



## saddams007 (13 Juni 2011)

sehr nett,es lebe der Sporthttp://www.celebboard.net/images/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## harrigermany (13 Juni 2011)

:thumbup: `ne richtig Hübsche isse. Danke!


----------



## siebel (13 Juni 2011)

Wow wie schön!


----------



## nerofol (9 Aug. 2011)

Sehr hot, danke


----------



## manuking (22 Jan. 2012)

sie ist so hübsch


----------



## posemuckel (10 Feb. 2012)

Julia könnte auch als Model Karriere machen, so toll wie sie aussieht.


----------



## Magni (11 Feb. 2012)

posemuckel schrieb:


> Julia könnte auch als Model Karriere machen, so toll wie sie aussieht.



Das ist allerdings wahr. Eine meiner Lieblinge im Damentennis.


----------



## vbg99 (12 Feb. 2012)

Julia ist wirklich ein sehr hübsches Mädchen !


----------



## boy 2 (12 Feb. 2012)

Danke für Julia! Hahaha!


----------



## saddams007 (19 Feb. 2012)

mächtige Hupen,die Dame


----------



## mamamia (19 Feb. 2012)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Black Cat (19 Feb. 2012)

Julia hat eben nicht nur eine gute Vorhand auch nen guten Vorbau!!!!
Super Bilder - Tennis lebt wieder!


----------



## Westfalenpower (1 Juni 2012)

Sehr hübsch und sie hat 2 wirklich geile Brüste!!!! :drip:


----------



## nogo (2 Juni 2012)

endlich wieder eine tolle Spielerin und sieht auch noch gut aus!


----------



## armin (2 Juni 2012)

toll :thx:


----------



## Mcgn (7 Juni 2012)

Dankeschön


----------



## netterkerl (7 Juni 2012)

hübsch die kleine


----------



## xfourx (8 Juni 2012)

Dir neuen Steffi Toll


----------



## Haribo1978 (18 Juni 2012)

Danke für Julia!


----------



## Tramp 44 (18 Juni 2012)

frank63 schrieb:


> Hübsch und erfolgreich. Hoffentlich startet sie eine große Karriere, das man noch
> viel von ihr hören wird.



Viel von Ihr sehen wäre treffender 
tolle Bilder :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## Jone (20 Juni 2012)

Absolut sehenswert. Danke für die Tennislady :crazy:


----------



## 2010 lena (20 Juni 2012)

Lecker Mädchen:thx:


----------



## koftus89 (21 Okt. 2012)

oh ja, sehr viel spass.


----------



## Geraldo (21 Okt. 2012)

Schöne Fotos!


----------



## fastfreddy (21 Okt. 2012)

Danke für Julia!


----------



## Manta89 (22 Okt. 2012)

Das Wünsch ich ihr auch!


----------



## gucky52 (22 Okt. 2012)

schöne Bilder von Julia, danke !


----------



## rumpelstilzchen01 (23 Okt. 2012)

...und das nicht nur wegen ihr 

DANKE!


----------



## jrrobby (24 Okt. 2012)

danke! sehr sehr schick!


----------



## Fuzzys1971 (24 Okt. 2012)

einfach nur hübsch


----------



## mrbee (23 Jan. 2013)

Wie Recht du mit deinem Titel hast.


----------



## falcfoot (23 Jan. 2013)

Ganz eine Nette die Julia...Danke für die schönen Scans.


----------



## ebbes368 (26 Jan. 2013)

Ja bei der Julia werde sogar ich zum Tennis-Fan


----------



## hamburgstyler89 (23 Okt. 2013)

Julia Görges ist wirklich sexy!


----------



## simon.l (6 Nov. 2013)

Sexy spielerin


----------



## blau1 (9 Nov. 2013)

Vielen Dank für die hübschen Bilder!


----------



## herbie55555 (5 Apr. 2014)

sehr hübsch


----------



## Sandy79 (28 Mai 2015)

super Bilder! Besten Dank!!!


----------



## m_rainer (2 Juni 2015)

danke für ms. gorgeous


----------



## lia (23 Juni 2015)

oh ja Sportlerin mit weiblichen Rundungen


----------



## Erlkönig (27 Juni 2015)

Solang sie nicht so verbissen fightet hat sie ja auch ein nettes Gesicht.


----------



## longjake (27 Juni 2015)

Absolute Oberklasse, die Frau.


----------



## chillas (30 Juni 2015)

klasse, danke!


----------



## Dilemma0815 (16 Nov. 2015)

Sie hat das Potential eine große zu werden


----------



## corduba (17 Nov. 2015)

Fantastisch, endlich mal wieder sehenswerter Sport aus Norddeutschland.


----------



## johannes7 (29 Dez. 2015)

sehr heißes mädchen


----------



## Sandy79 (2 Jan. 2016)

die nächste Kandidatin für den Playboy - besten Dank!


----------



## Goon90 (9 März 2016)

hübsches Mädchen!!


----------

